# Interview with a Broken Heart: One Womanâ€™s Story of Abortion Part 1



## ashleyc8705 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Interview with a Broken Heart: One Woman’s Story of Abortion Part 1*

Here is one womans story of her abortion:

Interview with a Broken Heart: One Woman's Story of Abortion Part 1 - Associated Content


----------



## JohnN (Feb 3, 2008)

Ashley, do you write yourself?


----------



## ashleyc8705 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, that is my article that I wrote.  I interviewed several women who have had an abortion and they sent me their stories.  Then I write up the article.


----------



## JohnN (Feb 4, 2008)

Ah cool, it was a good article. Someone recently write about abortion and disability on my site. You might find it an interesting read.

ScribbleSheet - Whose voice is heard?


----------



## ashleyc8705 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you for sharing that with me John!


----------



## mikebooth (Feb 10, 2008)

Ashley, I can't tell you how much I enjoyed your interview with Cabo Bob. Such an authentic guy. I'm happy to see him finally getting his stuff published by "real publishers," also that you were able to find him and present him to us.

Keep up the good work.  I'll be back for more.


----------



## ashleyc8705 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you Mike!  It's always nice to hear comments from my readers.  :-o  I owe it all to Cabo Bob.  He took time to share his whole story with me.  It was great!


----------

